# Scouting the front?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

For you Wasatch Front Extended hunters. When do you start scouting? Are the elk numbers okay enough to establish a pattern in early spring/summer?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

There were a couple groups fairly low on the mountain, that we started seeing in April and May, that didn't move much or change their patterns through mid-november. That being said, the elk herds/groups that I watched throughout the year on the front tended to be a lot more scattered and in smaller groups than I am accustomed to seeing in other areas of the state.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Glassed yesterday. Stopped counting elk at 34 there was so many, and way to many deer to count. Nows the funnest time to scout, keep in mind as soon as snow melts they'll find deeper cover.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Kwalk3 when your scouting in April is there still snow? The place I normally hunt up by Soapstone, I can't get in there until the end of May.

Groganite are the bulls still packing and if so are there any good ones?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Right now is a good time to see them, but come Archery season...don't be surprised to be glassing a little longer between finding them. In the summer time, unless you have a camera on a honey hole...they're gonna be in the thick stuff and only really active at night and dawn and dusk. So if I were you I would go look now to see what kind of potential areas hold in terms of animal numbers. During the summer I would do a lot of exploring and try and find water holes or pinch points where you can hang stands or build blinds. You might see numerous 6 point bulls right now, but you in all reality will probably not see them again until next winter...unless you find a honey hole. That's from my experience at least.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

70% of the elk you see on the front right now are not in legal areas to hunt them come hunting time. The love to hang on the privite ground or in areas off limits to hunting. The 30% that are huntable are getting pushed almost every day. Good luck patterning those.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Really, are there elk on the front..................?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

inbowrange said:


> Kwalk3 when your scouting in April is there still snow? The place I normally hunt up by Soapstone, I can't get in there until the end of May.
> 
> Groganite are the bulls still packing and if so are there any good ones?


Saw what had to be bulls but no horns..im prob going to go look for sheds before the rodents get them in the next couple weeks once the snow goes down a bit...already took the ethics course this year..


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Really, are there elk on the front..................?


Wasatch Front Elk are known by another name, Merriam's Elk. They went extinct around 1906. I'd sooner look for elk in Kansas than the Front if I were you...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

There wasn't any snow when we started seeing them last year. The primary spot we watched them was a lot lower elevation than I expected them to be by april. Watched them somewhat consistently through the snow in late november and they didn't wander too far. They got much easier to spot once the leaves dropped though:smile:


----------

